# Those are my horses



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

VERY beautiful horses.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, they are awesome! I love those jumping shots. And the one of Rubino B in the snow is beautiful.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Rubino is beautiful. He's about the same color as my horse. =]

And maybe since your English is poor, you can teach us all German!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I love the pics! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Two very pretty horses!


----------



## duck_jb (Dec 13, 2006)

two horses both in training, how on earth do you find the time? I can barely manage 2-3 days. I am allways impressed by young people who can do so much. SO impressive.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

They are SO beautiful! :shock:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Rubino has such gorgeous long legs.. Oooh la la.. im in love!!


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice horses. Awesome action pics!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

very nice. I love your dressage horse


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sandra (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi :wink: 
I also come from Germany and your horses are both really beautiful! 

To duck_jb: Hi.. I think the school system in Germany is diffrent as it is in the USA. Here you come home at 2 o'clock and in the USA at 4 or 3 o'clock so you've got more time. :wink: 
Sandra


----------



## Britty (Dec 31, 2006)

My trainer, lived and trained in germany for a while, she brought back one horse with her, he was beautiful you have some nice looking horses, all the horses that are breed in germany are beautiful


----------

